# Latch Cube Algorithms



## HavoCentral (Nov 17, 2010)

This thread is for everyone to post algorithms they figured out while solving their latch cubes.

Any relevant details for the algorithm to work should be posted.

Idea alg came from: Sune Based
Step: Edge Placement
what the algorithm does: CC UB-UL-UR
Orientation of the cube: A white arrowed face needs to be on the right side
Permutation of certain edge pieces: White arrow or neutral curve on the BU and LU sticker
Algorithm: R3 U R U R3 U2 R

any other data, like if it is pure, or switch certain corners as well can be added after.


If an algorithm does not work, then do not be rude. Either correct it or quote the algorithm that does not work.

Once enough algorithms are posted, we can start a wiki for them.


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 18, 2010)

First alg for 2LOLL
Flip edges of last layer
Flips two edges
White in front black on right
white arrow FU neutral UF
F R3' U R' U3' F3'


----------



## puzzlemaster (Nov 18, 2010)

So far, those algs are assumed and don't even need to be posted. If you can't do an R turn, you'll do an R3' and likewise, if you can't do an R', you'll do an R3. The same goes for any other side.


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 18, 2010)

not always the algs have to be adapted so you do not get locked sides. so the orientation of the cube and the position of the piece before the algorithm is applied matter.
that is what this thread is for.
to see how other people solve it and what algorithms they figured out/adapted/used.
It does not matter if they are obvious, since they might only be obvious to some people. This thread is to just build up an algorithm database for the latch cube(hence the R3).
And the above algs will not always work which is why the extra stuff is added.


----------

